# Post-op visit vs office visit



## bhong (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi to all,
    just like to ask everyone if a patient has a previous operation and came back for a follow-up visit for the same condition, but already beyond the its global period and the patient is doing well with minor problem not that significant but somehow related to the previous problem, would you code it as a post-op visit (because the patient made the visit related to his problem) or a regular office visit (because it was already pass its global period)? anybody can comment & advice, really need help on this,a bit confuse , do appreciate the help.

Breif History:
    The patient has cruciate & meniscal injury and done arthroscopy to his knee, after a few follow-up visits & rehabilitation Patient is doing well with minor problem of having slight pain 1/10 on descending stairs which rehab was taking care of it conservatively. Now made a follow-up visit to his Doctor 15 dys pass the global period of his surgery.

Thanks,

Bhong


----------



## marci_ann (Mar 24, 2010)

I would imagine if it's past the global period, it would be a regular office visit. Thats just my two cents.


----------



## bhong (Mar 24, 2010)

*post-op visit vs office visit*

Hi Marci, 
    Thank you for that uplifting response, i can explain that to my doctor, and a follow up question for that, what if the documentation say's that it is a post Op visit, does it matter?

Thanks,
Bhong


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Mar 24, 2010)

Should be ok if after the global even for related or same condition.


----------



## gherimicheleCPC (Mar 24, 2010)

Regular office visit and I would code the appropriate dx. code 719.46 for knee pain.


----------



## bhong (Mar 24, 2010)

*post-op visit vs office visit*

yes gherimichele that's what i had in mind, to code the knee pain just to be sure & a status post code.

Thanks again, hope to hear from you guys in my future queries.

Bhong


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2010)

*Well ...*

Well, I would look at how far PAST the global period the visit occured ... a couple of days? a week?  3 months?

If the *previous* visit asked for one more follow-up visit, but due to other circumstances, he couldn't schedule that final post-op visit until past the global period, (let's say patient was on vacation) I would still count it as part of the global surgical package. 

Seems that the surgeon was looking at it this way by indicating "post-op visit."

Technically you could get away with coding it as an office visit, but doesn't sound as if that is what the surgeon intended. 

Just my opinion.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## armen (Apr 5, 2010)

I would bill regular office visit. My doctor often puts Dx V58.78 (post op) even though patient is not post op any more.


----------



## TamaraM (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree if it is past the global period code it as an office visit- unless it is just a couple days out and the dr. says not to bill pt. There are some risks to billing 99024 out side the global period- http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/jul09/managing8.asp


----------



## BerthaTorres (Oct 13, 2011)

bhong said:


> Hi to all,
> just like to ask everyone if a patient has a previous operation and came back for a follow-up visit for the same condition, but already beyond the its global period and the patient is doing well with minor problem not that significant but somehow related to the previous problem, would you code it as a post-op visit (because the patient made the visit related to his problem) or a regular office visit (because it was already pass its global period)? anybody can comment & advice, really need help on this,a bit confuse , do appreciate the help.
> 
> Breif History:
> ...



I understand your frustration, if the visit is past the global surgical period you can bill for an office visit (established) if examination and findings were rendered.


----------



## Patty S. (Oct 16, 2011)

*Post op visit vs office visit*

Hi-
   If the patient scheduled the appointment, themselves, I would say it is billable.  The physician did not say the visit was necessary to complete the post-op care.  Sometimes, due to tight schedules, it may not be possible to get the post-op visit within the 90 days so then I would say the visit is not billable, even though it falls outside the 90 days.   Some of it is a PR situation also.

Good luck-
Patty S.


----------

